# How do full time uber drivers survive?



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm full time and was only able to do it when I was getting money from school. No job and no money after 4 months, Im already thinking of going back to school. How many hours do you guys work and how do you make money?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm full time and was only able to do it when I was getting money from school. No job and no money after 4 months, Im already thinking of going back to school. How many hours do you guys work and how do you make money?


This isn't a job where you can make a decent living at driving 40 hours a week. You have to hustle the crap out of it. I average about 70 hours online every week to pull in around $1,000. You really can't have a life if you want to make livable money at this unfortunately. You have to study your city and figure out when the best times to drive are and then drive them. Some days I do early mornings like 3am to 3pm and then others I'll do 3pm to 4am, which is what I do on the weekends.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> This isn't a job where you can make a decent living at driving 40 hours a week. You have to hustle the crap out of it. I average about 70 hours online every week to pull in around $1,000. You really can't have a life if you want to make livable money at this unfortunately. You have to study your city and figure out when the best times to drive are and then drive them. Some days I do early mornings like 3am to 3pm and then others I'll do 3pm to 4am, which is what I do on the weekends.


I work 30 hours just to make 400 bucks and it almost drives me insane. How do you spend 70 hours a week in your car? How long have you been doing it?


----------



## rideshareguycolumbus (Jun 1, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I work 30 hours just to make 400 bucks and it almost drives me insane. How do you spend 70 hours a week in your car? How long have you been doing it?


In most markets including mine (Columbus, Ohio), I consider it virtually impossible to make a living doing Uber full-time. You've got to work 70-80 hours per week to do it, and then you're wrecking your body and your car at the same time. The way I make it work is that I have 5 or 6 on-demand platforms and can mix-and-match them to my advantage, including taking advantage of bonuses and incentives, staying busy by having 3 apps on simultaneously, and only driving Uber on weekends, for special events and other times it's surging or super busy.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I work 30 hours just to make 400 bucks and it almost drives me insane. How do you spend 70 hours a week in your car? How long have you been doing it?


I've been doing it for 2 year off and on, only went full time about 6 months ago. I bought a used Chrysler 300 for 15k with really low miles so now it allows me to do Select which is fairly popular in Phoenix and the seats are insanely comfortable in them so I don't mind being in my car as much anymore. I have places I stop and relax at often so I'm not in my car as much. Luckily by my house there is a dencent amount of Select, but a lot of my time is mostly offline in areas I know will consistently surge. So I stay in Select only until a surge pops off and then switch over to my X account. This helps eliminate a lot of dead miles and so I'm not racking up a crazy amount of miles on my car for pennies. You just have to learn to work the system. If you don't you won't last long. Doing base x runs will kill your car and your spirit


----------



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Seeing how much it pays I wouldn't advise anyone do this full time. Infact I'd only advise people to only do it if the money is completely discretionary or they really need the flexibility.


----------



## OUBobcat2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

You could also throw a second pole in the water with another certain rideshare company.....it works. Turn one off when you hook into something that's within 11 minutes away.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I've been doing it for 2 year off and on, only went full time about 6 months ago. I bought a used Chrysler 300 for 15k with really low miles so now it allows me to do Select which is fairly popular in Phoenix and the seats are insanely comfortable in them so I don't mind being in my car as much anymore. I have places I stop and relax at often so I'm not in my car as much. Luckily by my house there is a dencent amount of Select, but a lot of my time is mostly offline in areas I know will consistently surge. So I stay in Select only until a surge pops off and then switch over to my X account. This helps eliminate a lot of dead miles and so I'm not racking up a crazy amount of miles on my car for pennies. You just have to learn to work the system. If you don't you won't last long. Doing base x runs will kill your car and your spirit


It's funny who Uber looks at these things

You bought a Chrysler 300 for 15k and you can drive select

I have a brand new Honda Pilot ...loaded and extremely nice and the best I am allowed is XL


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

RedSteel said:


> It's funny who Uber looks at these things
> 
> You bought a Chrysler 300 for 15k and you can drive select
> 
> I have a brand new Honda Pilot ...loaded and extremely nice and the best I am allowed is XL


I love my 300, it's the most comfortable car I've ever owned. Always get compliments on it, even on Select rides. I bought this specifically so I could do Select because I knew it was the cheapest car to qualify. These cars should hold their value a lot longer than they do because they are really nice cars. Not my fault they don't though. The black car guys here buy 300's at auction for 4K, wish I had those connections


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Oh not saying you don't have a nice car.... I'm just saying how does my car not qualify for a better rate

My PAX always say it's the nicest Uber they have taken and I keep it immaculate


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

RedSteel said:


> Oh not saying you don't have a nice car.... I'm just saying how does my car not qualify for a better rate
> 
> My PAX always say it's the nicest Uber they have taken and I keep it immaculate


Have you actually send in a request for select status? One of the main requirements is it has to have leather seats, so if you do have a fully upgraded Pilot with leather seats they may upgrade your status


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I love my 300, it's the most comfortable car I've ever owned. Always get compliments on it, even on Select rides. I bought this specifically so I could do Select because I knew it was the cheapest car to qualify. These cars should hold their value a lot longer than they do because they are really nice cars. Not my fault they don't though. The black car guys here buy 300's at auction for 4K, wish I had those connections


Cars at auctions usually need some work, so you have to add to that 4K. I believe Copart is now open to the public and they have auctions all over the country. There's also Manheims and Adessa, these are places I bought at years ago so some may have consolidated.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Have you actually send in a request for select status? One of the main requirements is it has to have leather seats, so if you do have a fully upgraded Pilot with leather seats they may upgrade your status


Yes leather hearted seats.... sun roof.... passenger heat zones

It's pretty loaded


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

RedSteel said:


> Yes leather hearted seats.... sun roof.... passenger heat zones
> 
> It's pretty loaded


Like I said, send in a support question to Goober and see if they will add your car to the select platform. You never know until you try. You may even go into a hub if you have one. That way they can see the car


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Rideshare: great part-time side hustle, terrible full-time job.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Rideshare: great part-time side hustle, terrible full-time job.


Exactly.

Full timers come to this forum and complain about Uber/Lyft. It is never their own fault for their poor life choices that makes them continue to drive ride share full time.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Full timers come to this forum and complain about Uber/Lyft. It is never their own fault for their poor life choices that makes them continue to drive ride share full time.


Or they need the flexibility and Uber is the only thing out there right now that offers that. I'm starting a new business and can't work a set amount of hours that a normal full time job require. So while I build that business I need income, and if you live in the right market like I do, you can get that full time income but you have to hustle like crazy, work crazy hours that constantly change and this forum is a great place for guys like us to get info and to just blow off steam sometimes. I love how some people lump everyone into the same category. I've made pretty good life choices and hopefully if this other business takes off, I won't have to put up with crappy, judgemental people like you anymore


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> How many hours do you guys work and how do you make money?


I work nights in upscale neighborhoods... a few seemingly normal questions during our brief conversation and i know A) how long aprox they will be gone and B) if anyone else will be in the house while they are gone.

I'll let you put the pieces to together but ill just say it can supplement your supplemental income superbly!

Oh... don't forget a dashcam... extortion, like herpes, is the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

It really depends on how you define "making a living." You'd have to have just the right financial circumstances to have Uber be your sole source of income. I do Uber full time, but I have other income coming in, otherwise it wouldn't cut it for me as my only income.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Or they need the flexibility and Uber is the only thing out there right now that offers that. I'm starting a new business and can't work a set amount of hours that a normal full time job require. So while I build that business I need income, and if you live in the right market like I do, you can get that full time income but you have to hustle like crazy, work crazy hours that constantly change and this forum is a great place for guys like us to get info and to just blow off steam sometimes. I love how some people lump everyone into the same category. I've made pretty good life choices and hopefully if this other business takes off, I won't have to put up with crappy, judgemental people like you anymore


Obviously it wasn't you that my comment was about. Sure, humans tend to generalize and lump people together (for obvious reasons) but with that, there are always exceptions. Yes, there are full timers that do succeed and full timers like you that are working on a bettering their lifestyle. But the the full timers that come here that constantly complain and constantly blame Uber/Lyft , I doubt they fall into that category!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I work nights in upscale neighborhoods... a few seemingly normal questions during our brief conversation and i know A) how long aprox they will be gone and B) if anyone else will be in the house while they are gone.
> 
> I'll let you put the pieces to together but ill just say it can supplement your supplemental income superbly!
> 
> Oh... don't forget a dashcam... extortion, like herpes, is the gift that keeps on giving!


I hope you're joking because this is creepy. Did you know in Wisconsin we have both concealed carry and castle doctrine?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> I hope you're joking because this is creepy. Did you know in Wisconsin we have both concealed carry and castle doctrine?


I'm in Florida... we have both plus stand your ground...(this is basically a license to kill)

And yes, of course im joking...

I only go back to houses to pick up forgotten tips. 

Im kidding!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Rideshare: great part-time side hustle, terrible full-time job.


Agreed although you can drive full-time if you drive the right hours. The broke drivers are the ones who choose to drive 9am to 5 pm. Those are arguably the worst hours to drive



Chauffeur_James said:


> Like I said, send in a support question to Goober and see if they will add your car to the select platform. You never know until you try. You may even go into a hub if you have one. That way they can see the car


Yes only a hub can get a non approved car added as select. Good luck


----------



## ZoomZoom12 (Mar 14, 2017)

I did pretty good last week, right around 45 hrs and netted about 1100. Obviously the market your in is the biggest X factor, but I pretty much followed basic principles like not accepting bad rides, anticipating surge/primetime, also only did morning rush (6-9 or 10) and nights (8pm-whenever it slows down). However it would probably be tough to repeat since I benefited from some monster surges fri and saturday (did about 450 those 2 days alone).


----------



## Speedracer415 (Jan 8, 2017)

You have to be at the right city. Less than 7 hours 200 plus 20 tip on a Wednesday night. Uber x and pool.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I drive full time. XL/Select and Plus/Premier. I drive a Chevrolet Suburban that I purchased just for this gig.

Key is to drive during demand. That means you should not be driving long shifts. Few hours here, nap, few hours there, nap. A trip to the airport from my home pays me $60-80 gross (after commission). So I just leave the app on during non-peak times. If I get a request, I can head out and handle it. Not everyone can handle that grind, I love it!

During the slower winter months I work about 35-40 hours/week.
During the summer, when Seattle has cruise ships, I work 80-100 hours/week.

I don't talk about my weekly totals because I don't want to encourage others.

Then, I pay myself a set salary every week. That is the most important part of running this like a small-business owner. That way, I can build cash assets in my business account. And, I don't worry about weekly totals when it is slow in the winter. I never have to drive "desperate" and make bad decisions, or push into slow periods. Notice the quote below....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Good job DexNex. Run it like a business. (You also seem to be in the right city for it and live in a beneficial location.)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I've been doing it for 2 year off and on, only went full time about 6 months ago. I bought a used Chrysler 300 for 15k with really low miles so now it allows me to do Select which is fairly popular in Phoenix and the seats are insanely comfortable in them so I don't mind being in my car as much anymore. I have places I stop and relax at often so I'm not in my car as much. Luckily by my house there is a dencent amount of Select, but a lot of my time is mostly offline in areas I know will consistently surge. So I stay in Select only until a surge pops off and then switch over to my X account. This helps eliminate a lot of dead miles and so I'm not racking up a crazy amount of miles on my car for pennies. You just have to learn to work the system. If you don't you won't last long. Doing base x runs will kill your car and your spirit


Select or lux helps a lot, I personally think it is impossible to be full time on X at the rates down here especially how I do it which is very aggressive. I have been driving for maybe 2 years now but full time since Octoberish. I am online up to 150 hours a week, but probably work about 40-70 hours as I work mostly from my home and most times I am either watching tv, rosetta stoning or sleeping.



Chauffeur_James said:


> Like I said, send in a support question to Goober and see if they will add your car to the select platform. You never know until you try. You may even go into a hub if you have one. That way they can see the car


Although I agree that you should always ask, the worst they can say is no, and you move on, but I think there is a word in Japanese for a Luxurious Honda with leather seats, and it is ACURA. I love the new pilot, but if I ordered a LUXSUV and a honda pilot showed up I am cancelling lol.

I did read I think in the Toronto forum someone claimed they do Uberblack with a Toyota Avalon limited I think, so maybe there is a shot, but it was a newbie and possible troll


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

rideshareguycolumbus said:


> The way I make it work is that I have 5 or 6 on-demand platforms


Holy sh*t. You have 5-6 different driving apps in your city?



Havoc said:


> Full timers come to this forum and complain about Uber/Lyft. It is never their own fault for their poor life choices that makes them continue to drive ride share full time.


You're sounding like some of the whiney passengers we deal with. "I don't tip because of capitalism! If you don't like the job then quit!"

Yes it is true, driving for Uber full-time is a bad decision. Some people that do it though have literally hit rock f*cking bottom. What would you prefer a desperate person do? File for bankruptcy and leach social assistance from tax payers or hustle on the Uber app until they find something better?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> It's funny who Uber looks at these things
> 
> You bought a Chrysler 300 for 15k and you can drive select
> 
> I have a brand new Honda Pilot ...loaded and extremely nice and the best I am allowed is XL


What market are you in? In Denver a Pilot with Leather qualifies for Select if it's 2008 or newer
I just recently bought a newer explorer and now do select and xl which is nice but I'm super part time now maybe 10 hours a week to make $250 net

Back to the op question

I drove select all of last year and my year end hourly after all expenses, fees, gas, repairs etc.. Came out to $22 I think that's pretty good for a job a money could do and is really not even real work. Granted the Denver market is great because the airport is far away, Boulder and Denver are spread out and casino and mountain resort trips are great, also are rates while still ridiculously low are higher then most markets

I was recently in Kansas city Missouri and Tampa Bay Florida and took Ubers and I don't know how they survive with how low the rates are in those cities. Rides were costing almost 50 % less then Denver

So I think it comes down to your market, your car and your strategy if you can make it or not. I've had a few people I know sign up and be lucky to break $10 an hour net


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> What market are you in? In Denver a Pilot with Leather qualifies for Select if it's 2008 or newer
> I just recently bought a newer explorer and now do select and xl which is nice but I'm super part time now maybe 10 hours a week to make $250 net
> 
> Back to the op question
> ...


I guess living in miami we have too many nice cars so maybe they are more strict and i think it has to be 2011 or newer. thats very interesting.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Holy sh*t. You have 5-6 different driving apps in your city?


If you count the delivery apps and "rideshare" apps together, most bigger US cities have at least 4. Austin has 11 that I'm aware of (it would've been 12, but EatOutIn got bought out by GrubHub.)


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I guess living in miami we have too many nice cars so maybe they are more strict and i think it has to be 2011 or newer. thats very interesting.


Yeah Denver had a very easy select requirements 
Its tiered by make model so a 2016 or newer accord, camry or passat qualifies for select. 
BMW, Mercedes audi Lincoln 2008 or newer 
Then there are 2011 models and 2013 models. It's interesting but at still cheaper then cab rates it's nice that if u went out and bought a new car you can get on select. Heck even the UberBlack qualifications are kinda low if I got the necessary insurance and licensing I could do Uber Black / SUV in my Explorer. Don't get me wrong my Explorer is very nice and has every option but I don't think it's livery vehicle nice

Also I thought Miami ditched select and brought in UberLux which is a higher end product then select


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah Denver had a very easy select requirements
> Its tiered by make model so a 2016 or newer accord, camry or passat qualifies for select.
> BMW, Mercedes audi Lincoln 2008 or newer
> Then there are 2011 models and 2013 models. It's interesting but at still cheaper then cab rates it's nice that if u went out and bought a new car you can get on select. Heck even the UberBlack qualifications are kinda low if I got the necessary insurance and licensing I could do Uber Black / SUV in my Explorer. Don't get me wrong my Explorer is very nice and has every option but I don't think it's livery vehicle nice
> ...


I was driving x and part time when the changes happened not sure about rate changes but it used to be select yes. I was under the impression it was more because s
SEL was misleading and some pax ordered them bu mistake but i honestly dont know


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

By living with yo momma!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> You're sounding like some of the whiney passengers we deal with. "I don't tip because of capitalism! If you don't like the job then quit!"
> 
> Yes it is true, driving for Uber full-time is a bad decision.* Some people that do it though have literally hit rock f*cking bottom.* What would you prefer a desperate person do? File for bankruptcy and leach social assistance from tax payers or hustle on the Uber app until they find something better?


So the few "some" continue to work at a less than minimum wage job, cause they "literally hit f*cking botton". One can work at f*cking McDonald's for more money, at least minimum wage and less hours.

The economy doesn't seem that bad. I see help wanted signs all over. Sure they may not pay well, but they at least pay minimum wage. Our minimum wage jumps to $11.25/hour in a few months (up tp $14.75/hour in five years), I find it hard to find help paying $15/hour.



brendon292 said:


> *What would you prefer a desperate person do?* File for bankruptcy and leach social assistance from tax payers or hustle on the Uber app until they find something better?


Get a real job...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Havoc said:


> So the few "some" continue to work at a less than minimum wage job, cause they "literally hit f*cking botton. One can work at f*cking McDonald's for more money, at least minimum wage and less hours.
> 
> The economy doesn't seem that bad. I see help wanted signs all over. Sure they may not pay well, but they at least pay minimum wage. Our minimum wage jumps to $11.25/hour in a few months (up tp $14.75/hour in five years), I find it hard to find help paying $15/hour.
> 
> Get a real job...


I am assuming that you live in Oregon from your profile, is your min wage now at $9.75??? In Florida it is $8.10 right now, for some reason I thought it was a federal law or something, didn't realize it is by state. I googled Ontario min wage which said it is $11 canadian, converted to US is about $8.07, and from my hazy memory they are taxed much more than us since they got a things like free healthcare, hockey pucks and maple syrup.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I am assuming that you live in Oregon from your profile, is your min wage now at $9.75??? In Florida it is $8.10 right now, for some reason I thought it was a federal law or something, didn't realize it is by state. I googled Ontario min wage which said it is $11 canadian, converted to US is about $8.07, and from my hazy memory they are taxed much more than us since they got a things like free healthcare, hockey pucks and maple syrup.


It is $9.75/hour and will jump to $11.25/hour in July and then every July it goes up, to the year 2022 at $14.75/hour. And then after that, who know what crazy laws our politicians will pass for minimum wage. As it stands now, I've always paid $5/hour over the minimum wage.

Having the wage go up 50% in five years is ludicrous. What that will do is make higher prices and less jobs. Business will cut back on employees and find other ways to compensate for increase in wages. I've already seen on a few restaurant menus that have an added surcharge for the higher minimum wage.
Automation is inevitable but it will come quicker, you won't see high schoolers taking orders at fast food places anymore.

Also, having the minimum wage so high, cuts back on initiative and motivation for a lot of people. Just live on their so called "living wage" and let the government take care of pay raises...


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm a mechanic and do all my own repair and maintenance. I have saved thousands of dollars by fixing my car myself and likely wouldn't be able to afford to do ride sharing if I had to pay a shop to do the work. My last big repair was a headgasket that would have cost around $1,500 (On a $2,000 car) I was able to get a discount on the parts and do the whole job for around $300, saved about two weeks worth of pay.

You have to be working an angle to make this work for you. I suspect an accountant could do it too by maximizing deductions.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

RedSteel said:


> Yes leather hearted seats.... sun roof.... passenger heat zones
> 
> It's pretty loaded


I believe SUV no longer allowed on Select...


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

Nah it's not a full time gig. The most you could " make" is $75000 a year. To do that you would have to dive 175000 a year. You will need to pay for a new vehicle or engine swap out of your "earnings". The good thing is you don't have to pay taxes on that money. The 54.5 cents per mile you get from using the "standard deduction" comes out to $95375 so you lost $20375 according to the government.
Not to mention if your thinking long-term it looks bleak as a driver. The company is actively and aggressively pursuing self driving cars or flying taxis to replace you. Where do they get the money for such a venture? From the profits they make from your driving for them. They can reduce your commission or rate per mile pay at the beginning of the year when they offer you your annual contract agreement. It happened to me, was getting paid a dollar a mile now I reluctantly agreed to .75 cents a mile. Bottom line they reduced my pay 25% just like that.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Uber is very market dependent. The only markets you can do well are ones with a strong economy, expensive parking, and a large number of people without a car. So NYC, Boston, San Fran, Seattle and a few others. If you're in a rural area or in a metro where most people own cars then this is not a good gig.

Cities with lots of tourist or business travel will also do well.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

I drive in Chiggo, and average about 7 hrs a day, every day. 1k.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Get a real job...


The options were: Drive for Uber or leach off social assistance.


----------



## suberx (Apr 28, 2017)

For most of us, the reason for driving is obviously the work flexibility. Maybe drive 10 or so hours a week to pay for a night out while we build up another gig. I am building a consulting business and Uber lets me earn $20 between client meetings. This pays for the coffee I need to buy those clients. For full timers, driving for the "flexibility" obviously makes no sense. There are lots of full time jobs out there that will pay better up front and offer actual upward mobility and future earnings increases. Despite the griping, at some level full time drivers do this because the actually like the job. There is nothing wrong with that, but you don't hear a lot of that on this board.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> The options were: Drive for Uber or leach off social assistance.


Your two options listed were bad and worse, just to make a point. The most viable option obviously is to get a real job, but you left that out purposely for your childish rebuttal. For you, there is no upside, except to be a martyr of this forum.

As I wrote in other posts, one of the biggest advantage of driving for ride share is all the flexibility of the job. With that, drivers have all the flexibility of finding other employment. With all the down time full time drivers have, it is very easy to look for work on that down time either through their smart phone or keeping an eye out while driving. One can schedule an interview with a prospective employer at any time and then literally speed off back to work immediately after.

If these full time drivers that are making less than minimum wage that are driving 60 plus hours a week, it would make more sense to get a real full time job (even at minimum wage) and maybe drive twenty hours on "the side".

But yes Brendon, if you only give yourself your two options, I guess you continue to drive and tell this forum how bad you have it.


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Your two options listed were bad and worse, just to make a point. The most viable option obviously is to get a real job, but you left that out purposely for you childish rebuttal. For you, there is no upside., except to be a martyr of this forum.
> 
> As I wrote in other posts, one of the biggestone advantage of driving for ride share is all the flexibility of the job. With that, drivers have all the flexibility of finding other employment. With all the down time full time drivers have, it is very easy to look for work on that down time either through their smart phone or keeping an eye out while driving. One can schedule an interview with a prospective employer at any time and then literally speed off to work immediately after.
> 
> ...


One could schedule can schedule an interview with an perspective employer and speed off to work immediately? Is that how it works? Sounds like you've been out of the job market too long to know what's going on.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Tippy711 said:


> One could schedule can schedule an interview with an perspective employer and *speed off to work immediately*? Is that how it works? Sounds like you've been out of the job market too long to know what's going on.


So I forgot to add "back to work" driving for rideshare.

Thanks for catching that, nothing gets by you.



Tippy711 said:


> One could *schedule can schedule* an interview with an perspective employer and speed off to work immediately? Is that how it works? Sounds like you've been out of the job market too long to know what's going on.


But then again, you're not perfect either!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I am assuming that you live in Oregon from your profile, is your min wage now at $9.75??? In Florida it is $8.10 right now, for some reason I thought it was a federal law or something, didn't realize it is by state. *I googled Ontario min wage which said it is $11 canadian, converted to US is about $8.07*, and from my hazy memory they are taxed much more than us since they got a things like free healthcare, hockey pucks and maple syrup.


I didn't realize you were referring to Brendon when referencing the Ontario min wage. Even the more reason not to drive for less than minimum wage!


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Uber drivers, cock roaches and Keith Richards are the designated survivors.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tysmith95 said:


> Uber is very market dependent. The only markets you can do well are ones with a strong economy, expensive parking, and a large number of people without a car. So NYC, Boston, San Fran, Seattle and a few others. If you're in a rural area or in a metro where most people own cars then this is not a good gig.
> 
> Cities with lots of tourist or business travel will also do well.


Except Orlando

a major university, world class airport, 6 major theme parks, almost the lowest uber rates in the country, above average empty miles...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Except Orlando
> 
> a major university, world class airport, 6 major theme parks, almost the lowest uber rates in the country, above average empty miles...


I do pretty well in Orlando. Admittedly due to select and/or lyft hourly guarantees. Doing the same in x would be tough.
As for the above average dead miles, it depends on where you are driving in Orlando. Yes it is very spread out, but I typically work in an area that keeps me in said area...severly limiting my dead miles.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> By living with yo momma!


Either that or somebody else's momma


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

They are already dead on the inside.

Surviving but not living.



RedSteel said:


> Oh not saying you don't have a nice car.... I'm just saying how does my car not qualify for a better rate
> 
> My PAX always say it's the nicest Uber they have taken and I keep it immaculate


Same with me.

Uber is just scum



brendon292 said:


> The options were: Drive for Uber or leach off social assistance.


You get more respect on social welfare than driving Uber. Plus more time to do other things.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm full time and was only able to do it when I was getting money from school. No job and no money after 4 months, Im already thinking of going back to school. How many hours do you guys work and how do you make money?


I don't understand. You "get money from school"?
So, your school pays you? To be a student?

What is your major? What is your degree in?
People with degrees in the sciences: Pharmacology, biology, chemistry, engineering, mathematics, etc are greatly needed and very well paid.
Those with degrees in Art, Philosophy, Theology, History, etc ... are Uber drivers.

Maybe if you go back to school (for the better pay) you should get a degree in the sciences. If your'e not smart enough to do that, consider a trade school. Chefs are well paid, welders are needed. Electricians. It only takes two years in California to be a Registered Nurse and they make GOOD money and you don't need to be real smart.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I don't understand. You "get money from school"?
> So, your school pays you? To be a student?
> 
> What is your major? What is your degree in?
> ...


He came on here months ago bragging about how he was in bartender school (which I tried telling him was a scam and waste of money to which he argued ad-naseum... for a fun read, go here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/to-a...-their-real-job-recently.131487/#post-1937522 but I digress) and was gonna make big bucks... so, so long to us uber suckers. Flash forward a few months, he said he failed the bartender exam... so ya, I'm not thinking a Ph.D. is anywhere in his future.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Bartender exam? WTF is a "bartender exam"?
And so what if he failed it. 

I got my first job as a bartender in a neighborhood joint. I walked in and told the boss that I was a bartender. Gave him a reference from a bar in a different state ... he didn't check. Got the job.
Bought a "Boston Bartenders Guide" at a used book store for $3 and went to work.
Learned that 99% of the people ordering a drink - know how to make it.
"I've never made a Space Cadet Orbital Junk drink before, what's in it?" They'll tell ya.
Then there's the hard drinks like, whiskey and water, or gin and tonic. 

Who needs to go to school to be a bartender ....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I would go crazy here doing 70 hours a week. It's not even minimum wage if you aren't smart about the times you work. As it is now I only work where I can make about $10+ an hour and then I go home and do something else.

If it were $15 an hour then yes I would do 70 hours. But having no life and poor health (sitting in a car for 12 hours a day is horrible for you) for $350 a week revenue is ridiculous.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Except Orlando
> 
> a major university, world class airport, 6 major theme parks, almost the lowest uber rates in the country, above average empty miles...


Orlando has cheap parking. That's a big reason.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

RedSteel said:


> It's funny who Uber looks at these things
> 
> You bought a Chrysler 300 for 15k and you can drive select
> 
> I have a brand new Honda Pilot ...loaded and extremely nice and the best I am allowed is XL


 Why would you use your brand-new vehicle to do this job ? Do you need the money that bad ?


----------



## Phillip Marquez (May 2, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> It really depends on how you define "making a living." You'd have to have just the right financial circumstances to have Uber be your sole source of income. I do Uber full time, but I have other income coming in, otherwise it wouldn't cut it for me as my only income.


City retirement, Current Teacher pay, 3 months off in the summer doing Uber full time. Priceless.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I wouldn't do this in a new car ... no **** ing way.

Buy the cheapest vehicle that qualifies ... spend $4k max.
Then drive it till the wheels fall off, then buy used wheels and keep going ...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tysmith95 said:


> Orlando has cheap parking. That's a big reason.


Orlando is a lousy place to uber in thanks solely to having the WORST rates in the nation, nothing more...

The taxi drivers are STILL doing BETTER than the uber drivers.

I'll get 60% of the meter/tips in a taxi (my average on 2016 was 60%)... And charge 3-4 times as much as uberX... And it's not even my car!
My keep of a taxi fare exceeds the entire uber trip cost before uber even takes it's cut.

And it's not like i'm parked half the night either. I'm probobly almost as busy in a taxi as i ever was doing uber.

If Uber would be at just... half the taxi rates.... so much better off. Closer to what they are charging Seattle for instance.

Do you have any logical reason for Orlando to have rates that is 48% the per mile rate as seattle and 62% of the per minute rate?

Are cars 48% less to buy in Seattle?
Is gas 48% less?
Is the min wage in Orlando half that in washington?


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> I have a brand new Honda Pilot ...loaded and extremely nice and the best I am allowed is XL


Yeah I bought myself a brand-new Kia Sorrento fully loaded and the most they'll do is xl despite the fact I've seen tons of select cars that are questionable. That's why I will only drive my older suv. The x rates in Atlanta aren't worth the rundown of a new vehicle.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

rideshareguycolumbus said:


> In most markets including mine (Columbus, Ohio), I consider it virtually impossible to make a living doing Uber full-time. You've got to work 70-80 hours per week to do it, and then you're wrecking your body and your car at the same time. .


You forgot about wrecking your mind. I know mine is wrecked and I'm doing Uber or trying to 7 days a week and waiting hours for a ride where I am. Then I have to deal with entitled pax who think they are renting my car and can make stops.

the short answer in most of the country is they don't. If you don't have surge, which we don't where I live and you have dead miles you get paid about 1 a mile or a little less with the time and the mileage rate and you can deduct $1.07 for every 2 miles driven so no profit, no income. Just cash today to pay for repairs later.


----------

